# change port options and recompile



## gettons (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi all,

I wonder what should I run to recompile a specific port with different options. When you get prompted for the options you can miss something and want to integrate later? How is this possible?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2011)

Have a look at ports(7). It basically comes down to this:

```
make config
make deinstall install
```


----------



## jrm@ (Mar 8, 2011)

If you are using ports-mgmt/portmaster just supply the 
	
	



```
--force-config
```
 switch.


----------



## gkontos (Mar 8, 2011)

Or you can simply delete the ports saved options.

[CMD=""]#rm -rf /var/db/ports/_port_[/CMD]


----------



## troberts (Mar 10, 2011)

gkontos said:
			
		

> Or you can simply delete the ports saved options.
> 
> [CMD=""]#rm -rf /var/db/ports/_port_[/CMD]


Better yet, edit the "options" file by changing WITHOUT to WITH, if you want to include an option, or WITH to WITHOUT, if you want to exclude an option. Some ports do not have configurable options in a menu, but do have options that can be included/excluded in the compile statement or make.conf file. From my recollection, it is usually the NLS (i.e. gettext) option. When you find a port having options that can be compiled, or not, that does not use a menu then set the option in your make.conf file, unless the default behavior is what you want.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 10, 2011)

gkontos said:
			
		

> Or you can simply delete the ports saved options.
> 
> [CMD=""]#rm -rf /var/db/ports/_port_[/CMD]



`# make rmconfig`
is the official, safer, way.  But usually you don't need to reset all configuration options.


----------

